# What after Canon EOS 30D?



## tadzio89 (Dec 5, 2013)

I take photos with Canon EOS 30D. I ampretty happy with it, only high  ISO capabilities aren't as good as I'd like to. I have 17-85mm, 55-250  and 50mm f1.8. I need another body. I am thinking about Nikon D5200, it  outperforms Canon 750D, 7D and is even better than 5D mk II in some  things. What do you think about it?


----------



## jaomul (Dec 5, 2013)

If your not to invested in lenses a switch might be ok.  However the 60d is a great camera going cheap now.  I advise have a close look at it


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 5, 2013)

tadzio89 said:


> I take photos with Canon EOS 30D. I ampretty happy with it, only high ISO capabilities aren't as good as I'd like to. I have 17-85mm, 55-250 and 50mm f1.8. I need another body. I am thinking about Nikon D5200, it outperforms Canon 750D, 7D and is even better than 5D mk II in some things. What do you think about it?



I have a Nikon D5100 and I love it.  If you do decide to switch to Nikon I highly recommend the 70-300 mm Nikkor Lens, it really is a truly outstanding lens for telephoto.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 5, 2013)

tadzio89 said:


> I take photos with Canon EOS 30D. I ampretty happy with it, only high  ISO capabilities aren't as good as I'd like to. I have 17-85mm, 55-250  and 50mm f1.8. I need another body. I am thinking about Nikon D5200, it  outperforms Canon 750D, 7D and is even better than 5D mk II in some  things. What do you think about it?


D5200 is a great camera, has same sensor as the one on my D7100, very good in low light and fantastic dynamic range.

As you understand you will need new lenses, my advise for beginning get the 18-105mm VR kit lens or the 18-140mm VR kit lens and the 70-300mm VR telezoom.
Nikon 50mm 1.8G to replace your Canon 50mm lens.


----------



## tadzio89 (Dec 6, 2013)

jaomul said:


> If your not to invested in lenses a switch might be ok.  However the 60d is a great camera going cheap now.  I advise have a close look at it


today it's no1 choice for me.


----------



## toughsamurai (Dec 6, 2013)

Why can't you try the EOS 70D, It performs well in low light and it also save you putting dollars on new lenses.


----------



## tadzio89 (Dec 7, 2013)

For me it's overpriced.


----------

